# Home Depot and the Home improvement Hack



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I just came from doing an estimate for a 200 amp service change. My price was $2000.00 and I got the :blink:

I walk in and first thing I see is HD blue boxes stuck in the wall and all kinds of recessed lights being installed all over the house.

This guy does it all electrical,plumbing, and anything he can buy at HD.

Home Depot has ruined the trade*s* for a lot of professionals out there and it will only get worse. Cutting corners in now the norm, mainly with HI contractors. 

He is going to let me know about the job.. yeah right :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Home Depot has ruined the trade*s* for a lot of professionals out there and it will only get worse.


Sears used to sell entire homes in their catalogs, DIYs are not new, in fact I say it is very American to do you're own work and I dread the day that laws are passed to prevent it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Sears used to sell entire homes in their catalogs, DIYs are not new, in fact I say it is very American to do you're own work and I dread the day that laws are passed to prevent it.


This guy was not the home owner.. that is a whole different story. 

My beef is with the HI guys doing it "all"


----------



## LAElectrician (Dec 8, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I just came from doing an estimate for a 200 amp service change. My price was $2000.00 and I got the :blink:
> 
> What was your lead source for this customer? In other works how did he find out about you, or how did you find out about him?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> This guy was not the home owner.. that is a whole different story.
> 
> My beef is with the HI guys doing it "all"


They will typically run afoul of licensing laws. They may be licensed as a contractor, but as a contactor only. They cannot legally do wiring, plumbing, HVAC, etc. unless they sub it out.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LAElectrician said:


> Black4Truck said:
> 
> 
> > I just came from doing an estimate for a 200 amp service change. My price was $2000.00 and I got the :blink:
> ...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> They will typically run afoul of licensing laws. They may be licensed as a contractor, but as a contactor only. They cannot legally do wiring, plumbing, HVAC, etc. unless they sub it out.


That is my point exactly.. and Bob throws pre - fab houses into the mix :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> ..........and Bob throws pre - fab houses into the mix :laughing:


:001_huh:


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Sears used to sell entire homes in their catalogs, DIYs are not new, in fact I say it is very American to do you're own work and I dread the day that laws are passed to prevent it.



I have a Sears DIY book from the early sixties that gives illustrated, step by step instructions on residential wiring. Everything from Wiremold to 200A services. And Sears sold all of the material used.

My grandfather was one of those DIYers, he did his own wiring, electronics, carpentry, and even machine work. Pretty cool, I thought.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I just came from doing an estimate for a 200 amp service change. My price was $2000.00 and I got the :blink:
> 
> I walk in and first thing I see is HD blue boxes stuck in the wall and all kinds of recessed lights being installed all over the house.
> 
> ...


Oh please....your argument is absurd. That's like blaming gun manufacturers because people get killed by gun violence every year. You argument is so silly it doesn't even need to be repudiated. It just needs to be exposed for being absurd.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Oh please....your argument is absurd. That's like blaming gun manufacturers because people get killed by gun violence every year. You argument is so silly it doesn't even need to be repudiated. It just needs to be exposed for being absurd.


HA.. coming from a guy who was bragging yesterday about doing water heaters  (*plumbing* by Peter D)

HD just made it much easier for HI guys to buy the material and ask HOW to install it


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> HA.. coming from a guy who was bragging yesterday about doing water heaters  (*plumbing* by Peter D)
> 
> HD just made it much easier for HI guys to buy the material and ask HOW to install it


Yes, exactly right. I replace water heaters, toilets, faucets, repair furnaces and boilers and other HVAC work. I've rough plumbed an entire new house and did some of the HVAC work as well, such as setting furnaces and running line sets. It's not rocket science work - in fact, it's much simpler than electrical work. 

I can walk into just about any plumbing and HVAC supplier in my area and buy what I need. They won't sell refrigerant without a license, and a select few won't sell you a furnace or boiler unless you're a licensed plumber or heating contractor. But otherwise, I can get everything I need at the suppliers and do the work myself. I don't need *you* telling me that HD is part of the problem. You're part of the problem because you want to restrict *my* freedom.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yes, exactly right. I replace water heaters, toilets, faucets, repair furnaces and boilers and other HVAC work. I've rough plumbed an entire new house and did some of the HVAC work as well, such as setting furnaces and running line sets. It's not rocket science work - in fact, it's much simpler than electrical work.
> 
> I can walk into just about any plumbing and HVAC supplier in my area and buy what I need. They won't sell refrigerant without a license, and a select few won't sell you a furnace or boiler unless you're a licensed plumber or heating contractor. But otherwise, I can get everything I need at the suppliers and do the work myself. I don't need *you* telling me that HD is part of the problem. You're part of the problem because you want to restrict *my* freedom.


Are you licensed to do all those things.. do you even need a license?

If you don't, more power to you. 

I am not trying to restrict anyone.. just stay with the rules of your license.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I walk in and first thing I see is HD blue boxes stuck in the wall and all kinds


Just what exactly is an "HD blue box"? A Carlon box? Last I checked, electrical contractors install those too, and I can get them at just about every supply house in my area. So because HD sells a particular item is grounds to condemn it?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Are you licensed to do all those things.. do you even need a license?
> 
> If you don't, more power to you.
> 
> I am not trying to restrict anyone.. just stay with the rules of your license.



No, I am not licensed. I have done the majority of the plumbing work as favors for friends and family, and will continue to do so. 

Every electrician who has ever done a "side job" without a proper license hasn't stayed within the bounds of their license, but that's a pardonable offense in most people's eyes. Yet when a GC or other non-licensed person does it - uh oh!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I just came from doing an estimate for a 200 amp service change. My price was $2000.00 and I got the :blink:
> 
> I walk in and first thing I see is HD blue boxes stuck in the wall and all kinds of recessed lights being installed all over the house.
> 
> ...


I should have just answered this properly: :sleep1:


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Breaking the Law*

Your breaking the law Peter D. Your going to hell!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> Your breaking the law Peter D. Your going to hell!


It's "you're", not "your".


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Contractors and er certain skilled labor trade groups* over the years* have colluded to create barriers to entry as legitimate purveyors of whichever skill represents their ox getting gored.

Most of todays contractors and especially in most of the more built up areas of the country know nothing other than what has come from that and (like employer paid HI policies) assume that because it is what they are used to it is therefore the best approach to things.

Tough noogies.

The issue at the root of things is the presumption that the homeowner has the most to lose by doing improper and/or unsafe work. That Joe Blow won't cut out a load bearing wall or feed the stove with lampcord out of his own best self interests. There are problems with this assumption of competence of course but the error isn't likely to affect anyone BUT Joe and his family... is it?

Secondary to the homeowners interests are those of their mortgage holder (Bank) and the insurance company charged with fixing any damage that might result from incompetent work and by extension everyone else in the market who might some day have a financial interest (future buyers etc).

It is all these other people (and of course the contractors and labor groups) who aren't happy with the idea of trusting old Joe to do things right or to hire someone who can do things right in his own property.

No Joe! You can't be trusted they say. So, Joe rub his chin and says "well, how about before I close up this wall I have the county inspector come by and check the work?". 

The insurance and mortgage guys say... OK with us.. ,thats a good idea! but "grumble, grumble" is heard far and wide from the Red Wing and Carhart crowd.

Bottom line? Inspections are the issue not the trade licensing.

The contracting law related to the work is a whole other set of discussions.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> No, I am not licensed. I have done the majority of the plumbing work as favors for friends and family, and will continue to do so.
> 
> Every electrician who has ever done a "side job" without a proper license hasn't stayed within the bounds of their license, but that's a pardonable offense in most people's eyes. Yet when a GC or other non-licensed person does it - uh oh!!


There is a difference between "family and friends" and passing out business cards to complete strangers.. *PETES PLUMBING AND DRAIN SERVICE *

That's right... a GC or other person should NOT do it and by the way.. :sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> There is a difference between "family and friends" and passing out business cards to complete strangers.. *PETES PLUMBING AND DRAIN SERVICE *


True. Good point. :yawn:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> True. Good point. :yawn:


:laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> There is a difference between "family and friends" and passing out business cards to complete strangers.. *PETES PLUMBING AND DRAIN SERVICE *
> 
> That's right... a GC or other person should NOT do it and by the way.. :sleep1:


Hey Peter not THERE is an idea! Maybe you can even take out some craigslist ads and make it *really *legit.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

rdr said:


> Hey Peter not THERE is an idea! Maybe you can even take out some craigslist ads and make it *really *legit.


That's what I was thinking. :whistling2:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Just what exactly is an "HD blue box"? A Carlon box? Last I checked, electrical contractors install those too, and I can get them at just about every supply house in my area. So because HD sells a particular item is grounds to condemn it?


I know EXACTLY what a " HD blue box" is. :laughing:

It is a carlon box installed by hacks that purchase crap from Home depot.when ever I see a blue box its a Home handyman hack job. Carlon boxes are CRAP not just because they are sold at HD but because they suck.

Yes my supply houses sell them also but the only electrical contractors that buy them are the cheap cookie cutter hacks,running around bidding custom homes at 2-3 bucks a square foot.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> I know EXACTLY what a " HD blue box" is. :laughing:
> 
> It is a carlon box installed by hacks that purchase crap from Home depot.when ever I see a blue box its a Home handyman hack job. Carlon boxes are CRAP not just because they are sold at HD but because they suck.
> 
> Yes my supply houses sell them also but the only electrical contractors that buy them are the cheap cookie cutter hacks,running around bidding custom homes at 2-3 bucks a square foot.


Now there is a very smart man who knows what I'm talkin about :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> It is a carlon box installed by hacks that purchase crap from Home depot.when ever I see a blue box its a Home handyman hack job. Carlon boxes are CRAP not just because they are sold at HD but because they suck.


You sound like an ignoramus.

Get this - some people actually PREFER the Carlon boxes despite the DIY reputation.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> I know EXACTLY what a " HD blue box" is. :laughing:
> 
> It is a carlon box installed by hacks that purchase crap from Home depot.when ever I see a blue box its a Home handyman hack job. Carlon boxes are CRAP not just because they are sold at HD but because they suck.
> 
> Yes my supply houses sell them also but the only electrical contractors that buy them are the cheap cookie cutter hacks,running around bidding custom homes at 2-3 bucks a square foot.


 
I guess that makes me a tool, hack, rat _and _cheap.

So clue me in. *Why* are they 'hack'? Are they not UL listed? Are they not marked with their volume? Do they sleep with your teen-age daughter?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I guess that makes me a tool, hack, rat _and _cheap.
> 
> So clue me in. *Why* are they 'hack'? Are they not UL listed? Are they not marked with their volume? Do they sleep with your teen-age daughter?


The reason is because Rob and BlackTruck said so. That's good enough for me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I only use either Slater (gray) or Bowers (black) boxes.

I don't like the blue POS.. they just remind me of the hacks I see standing on line at HD.

Cart has wood for framing, copper pipes for plumbing, wire, boxes and insulation


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You sound like an ignoramus.
> 
> Get this - some people actually PREFER the Carlon boxes despite the DIY reputation.


Mass. has more nut jobs than California.. figures they want Carlon


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I only use either Slater (gray) or Bowers (black) boxes.
> 
> I don't like the blue POS.. they just remind me of the hacks I see standing on line at HD.


I see. So it's the color of the PVC that makes the difference, even though Slater and Bowers are identical to Carlon. :blink:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Mass. has more nut jobs that California.. figures they want Carlon


I suppose this is an attempt at humor. I must have missed it because it's not funny at all. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I see. So it's the color of the PVC that makes the difference, even though Slater and Bowers are identical to Carlon. :blink:


To be fair to you and that corn stalk from Iowa :laughing:, I am going to buy (1) and give it a few tests


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I suppose this is an attempt at humor. I must have missed it because it's not funny at all. :no:


[URL="http://www.mysmiley.net/free-msn-smileys.php"][/URL]


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> [URL="http://www.mysmiley.net/free-msn-smileys.php"][/URL]


Yeah, that's exactly what I feel like doing when you attempt a joke. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I only use either Slater (gray) or Bowers (black) boxes.
> 
> I don't like the blue POS.. they just remind me of the hacks I see standing on line at HD.
> 
> Cart has wood for framing, copper pipes for plumbing, wire, boxes and insulation


So I guess copper pipe is POS, and fiberglass insulation is POS, and even the Essex wire they bought is POS, even though your supply house sells Essex.

Did they pay with a credit card? If so, what was it? Visa? MasterCard? American Express? I need to know so I don't have a hack's credit card in my wallet.

Now, did you happen to see what brand of vehicle they left in? I want to make sure I don't ever drive that company's trucks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> To be fair to you and that corn stalk from Iowa :laughing:, I am going to buy (1) and give it a few tests


 
No need to. You only need to look a the past 200 or so of my resi jobs.

Of course, I'll need to get you the map with dimensions on it so you can find the boxes under the drywall.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So I guess copper pipe is POS, and fiberglass insulation is POS, and even the Essex wire they bought is POS, even though your supply house sells Essex.


They sell Square D and Siemens at HD too. Must be junk. I'll bet they sell PVC conduit 1/32" less in wall thickness than the stuff you get at the supply house, even though it says Schedule 40 on it. While we're at it, the sell P&S devices at Lowes now too. I'll never use P&S ever again. :laughing:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Girls,Girls,Girls.....Have a Holly,Jolly Christmas.Sorry,wrong thread. Seriously,please be nice to each other,in keeping with the Spirit of the season. On December 26,put the gloves back on,if you must.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Girls,Girls,Girls.....Have a Holly,Jolly Christmas.Sorry,wrong thread. Seriously,please be nice to each other,in keeping with the Spirit of the season. On December 26,put the gloves back on,if you must.


We are being nice to each other :thumbsup:

I am just trying to educate (2) mis-guided souls who don't see the evil in their ways :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> Girls,Girls,Girls.....Have a Holly,Jolly Christmas.Sorry,wrong thread. Seriously,please be nice to each other,in keeping with the Spirit of the season. On December 26,put the gloves back on,if you must.


:laughing:

This is how we have our fun here. :jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I am just trying to educate (2) mis-guided souls who don't see the evil in their ways :whistling2:


Yourself and Rob?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Pete.. on another more serious note.. heavy rain is coming from the mid-west for the weekend.

Those ice dams at your parents house will make drainage impossible.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Pete.. on another more serious note.. heavy rain is coming from the mid-west for the weekend.
> 
> Those ice dams at your parents house will make drainage impossible.


The roof has been shoveled off and we're going to be adding heating cables. Hopefully the heat tape will solve the problem for the next storm.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Peter D said:


> The roof has been shoveled off and we're going to be adding heating cables. Hopefully the heat tape will solve the problem for the next storm.


Why don't use some scotchcoat to make sure the rain does not get in?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> The roof has been shoveled off and we're going to be adding heating cables. Hopefully the heat tape will solve the problem for the next storm.


Running zip cord out the bedroom window, across the roof, and back into the kitchen to the range is NOT considered heat tape.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yourself and Rob?


No, he sees himself in the mirror!:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

thekoolcody said:


> Why don't use some scotchcoat to make sure the rain does not get in?



Yeah, good point. I can't believe I didn't think to do that already!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Running zip cord out the bedroom window, across the roof, and back into the kitchen to the range is NOT considered heat tape.


How did you know? :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> They sell Square D and Siemens at HD too. Must be junk. I'll bet they sell PVC conduit 1/32" less in wall thickness than the stuff you get at the supply house, even though it says Schedule 40 on it. While we're at it, the sell P&S devices at Lowes now too. I'll never use P&S ever again. :laughing:


 
I guess I'm going to have to start installing Zinsco breakers, because they sure don't sell *them* at Big Orange.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, he sees himself in the mirror!:laughing:


.....


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, good point. I can't believe I didn't think to do that already!


:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Yo... Professional Carlon Installer.. why do they have such long nails to hold a plastic box onto the side of a wood beam?

I thought of it since the Plumber changed his avatar


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Yo... Professional Carlon Installer.. why do they have such long nails to hold a plastic box onto the side of a wood beam?
> 
> I thought of it since the Plumber changed his avatar


Maybe he is compensating for something else.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

thekoolcody said:


> Maybe he is compensating for something else.


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Yo... Professional Carlon Installer.. why do they have such long nails to hold a plastic box onto the side of a wood beam?
> 
> I thought of it since the Plumber changed his avatar


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I see. So it's the color of the PVC that makes the difference, even though Slater and Bowers are identical to Carlon. :blink:


It's not the color of the PVC.If Slater boxes were pink with purple dots I would still use them.

Slater boxes are no way identical to Carlon.

The plastic in the Slater boxes is a little more flexible wich make them a little more forgiving (especially when it is below freezing out)

Slater boxes have clamps instead of just a knockout so I can staple a little farther away from the box.

Slater boxes are much easier to screw devices in. I don't need to carry a screw gun while trimming out.

I didn't say everything they sell at HD is crap just the carlon boxes.

For the last 15 or so years ever since HD came onto the scene EVERYTIME I have had to straigten out a Homeowner/DIY/Handyman/Hack disaster it was installed in a blue box.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> For the last 15 or so years ever since HD came onto the scene EVERYTIME I have had to straigten out a Homeowner/DIY/Handyman/Hack disaster it was installed in a blue box.


 
I agree 100%.. say what you want, but that is the truth here also


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Slater boxes have clamps instead of just a knockout so I can staple a little farther away from the box.
> 
> Slater boxes are much easier to screw devices in. I don't need to carry a screw gun while trimming out.
> 
> ...


I've found that any plastic box will break when it's cold out. Carlon, Slater, Thepitt, doesn't make a bit of difference. 

As for Slater, I won't buy them because they do not offer a 20 cubic inch box. They have an 18 and a 22 but no 20. That makes no sense at all. 22's are usually not necessary and they cost almost double that of a 20.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> .........The plastic in the Slater boxes is a little more flexible wich make them a little more forgiving (especially when it is below freezing out).


Why are you installing NM cable when it could be damaged by the cold?



robnj772 said:


> Slater boxes have clamps instead of just a knockout so I can staple a little farther away from the box.


That's a design choice then, not a fault of the box.



robnj772 said:


> Slater boxes are much easier to screw devices in. I don't need to carry a screw gun while trimming out.


You must get paid by the hour. I'm going home with a check in my pocket, and you're still at the job site plugging and switching.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> For the last 15 or so years ever since HD came onto the scene EVERYTIME I have had to straigten out a Homeowner/DIY/Handyman/Hack disaster it was installed in a blue box.


You're lucky they even used boxes at all most of the time. :laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Now I think I have heard it all. Carlon sucks because Home Depot sells it?!:laughing: That is classic!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Now I think I have heard it all. Carlon sucks because Home Depot sells it?!:laughing: That is classic!


No. It's because it was _in shopping cart_ at Home Depot along with copper pipe and insulation.



*Now, my question is "Why was Black4Truck even at Home Depot in the first place?"*


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

You use a box Peter D. I kinda took you for the kind of guy that beat a hole in the wall with a hammer and drywall screwed the plate to the wall:laughing::laughing:


SERIOUSLY what is the big deal with Carlon boxes. I for one love em. I saw someones kitchen pics here a few days ago and saw the metal gangables, I thought to myself what a waste of time.... Someone else said it was more better. How can bonding those stupid boxes be better than carlon. For Petessake I for one would like to remove anything that is likely to become energized that I can in a new install. I have never understood why one thinks that metal boxes are more better.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> *Now, my question is "Why was Black4Truck even at Home Depot in the first place?"*


I always go to HD.. that is no secret :blink:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

nolabama said:


> You use a box Peter D. I kinda took you for the kind of guy that beat a hole in the wall with a hammer and drywall screwed the plate to the wall:laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY what is the big deal with Carlon boxes. I for one love em. I saw someones kitchen pics here a few days ago and saw the metal gangables, I thought to myself what a waste of time.... Someone else said it was more better. How can bonding those stupid boxes be better than carlon. For Petessake I for one would like to remove anything that is likely to become energized that I can in a new install. I have never understood why one thinks that metal boxes are more better.


Yeah, I hate the metal boxes as well. More work and less room. I don't like the carlon boxes either. I like the black ones(i forget the name). They have the screw holes that are already tapped.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I always go to HD.. that is no secret :blink:


Hacks go there and get their stuff. That means you must be a hack too. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I don't like the carlon boxes either.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I always go to HD.. that is no secret :blink:


 
So what about the Carlon boxes you bury? Are those cheesy 'hack boxes' as well?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

nolabama said:


> You use a box Peter D. I kinda took you for the kind of guy that beat a hole in the wall with a hammer and drywall screwed the plate to the wall:laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY what is the big deal with Carlon boxes. I for one love em. I saw someones kitchen pics here a few days ago and saw the metal gangables, I thought to myself what a waste of time.... Someone else said it was more better. How can bonding those stupid boxes be better than carlon. For Petessake I for one would like to remove anything that is likely to become energized that I can in a new install. I have never understood why one thinks that metal boxes are more better.


Metal boxes are better in some situations. For instance, a 5 gang switch box is going to remain level during Sheetrock construction moreso than a plastic box would. The metal box is less flimsy than a plastic box and there lies the difference.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You know what totally sucks about Slater boxes?.........
I can't get them around here!

Lowes USED to sell them. I used to buy single gang cut -ins and one & two gang nail-ons by the case on a regular basis. Then all of a sudden they were gone. They were one of the only reasons I used to go to Lowes.
While visiting family I have been known to buy cases of 1g cut-ins at Long Island supply houses and bring them home. 

I have to agree that the cheap blue Carlon boxes are crap. They are simply cheap crap. Not much else I can say about them.

I don't care for the thicker heavy blue boxes either. About the only blue ones I like and buy are round cut-ins. My supply house carries the junk brown ones with the big "U" bracket on the back. I HATE those.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Metal boxes are better in some situations. For instance, a 5 gang switch box is going to remain level during Sheetrock construction moreso than a plastic box would. The metal box is less flimsy than a plastic box and there lies the difference.


The ones I used have a rebar to secure to the next stud.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


>


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So what about the Carlon boxes you bury? Are those cheesy 'hack boxes' as well?


I have no problem with any Carlon box that comes with a cover *when you buy it.*


Nice try TOOL :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I have no problem with any Carlon box that comes with a cover *when you buy it.*
> 
> 
> Nice try TOOL :laughing:


OK, so let's see if I got this straight. Blue Carlon boxes are 'hack' because you saw them in a shopping cart at Home Depot.

But the insulation and paint and nails and copper pipe weren't.





Unless a plumber (like Peter D) was there, so that would make the copper pipe 'hack' pipe.

And if an insulator saw the roll of fiberglass, then the fiberglass insulation is 'hack'.

And if a framer was there, the nails and screws somehow become sub-standard.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I do like slater boxes better but if I'm on my way to a job and need boxes and the box store is the only thing on the beaten path to this job they are getting blue boxes, or whatever else I need that is in that store. 

I really don't think about it beyond that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK, so let's see if I got this straight. Blue Carlon boxes are 'hack' because you saw them in a shopping cart at Home Depot.
> 
> But the insulation and paint and nails and copper pipe weren't.
> 
> ...


 
Just what have you been smoking in that corn cob pipe? :blink:

I associate blue CARLON boxes with home owners and home improvement guys because chances are they bought them from HD.

Every time I see Carlon blue boxes, chances are it was installed by a HO or a contractor. NOT an electrician *IMO*

That is how it is around here.. conditions may vary


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> ..........That is how it is around here.. conditions may vary


Then don't come on any of my resi jobs. You'll see nothing but blue.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I've found that any plastic box will break when it's cold out. Carlon, Slater, Thepitt, doesn't make a bit of difference.
> 
> As for Slater, I won't buy them because they do not offer a 20 cubic inch box. They have an 18 and a 22 but no 20. That makes no sense at all. 22's are usually not necessary and they cost almost double that of a 20.


What are you paying for a 20 cu.in. Slater nail-on? I only pay .28 for a 22 cu.in. here and .21 for a 20 cu.in. I used to use Carlon blue boxes because my supply house only sold Carlon. I never liked them much because they were only 18 cu.in. Everybody knows how much us rats love our big plastic 1 gangers so we can get 6 or 7 14-2 cables in there and still stuff in a Chinese GFCI receptacle!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> About the only blue ones I like and buy are round cut-ins. My supply house carries the junk brown ones with the big "U" bracket on the back. I HATE those.


Wow! I haven't seen those new in about 10 years, except in old stock on the shelves of the shop. I thought they just quit making them. I hate those pieces of crap. I'd rather have my ass kicked than to install one.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Then don't come on any of my resi jobs. You'll see nothing but blue.


What is the story with the "blue box sandwich" in the bottom photo?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> What is the story with the "blue box sandwich" in the bottom photo?


I'm guessing it is for a receptacle on the left and a phone on the right.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Then don't come on any of my resi jobs. You'll see nothing but blue.


Is the 3rd picture down of a bathroom?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

amptech said:


> I'm guessing it is for a receptacle on the left and a phone on the right.


They make a (2) gang box for them now, but I think it's by Slater :001_huh:

It has a divide internally


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

*Rodent attack on buried carlon product study*

I cant resist. This is an actual study on rodent attacks on buried PVC from Carlon's website.
http://www.carlon.com/Installation_Training/IT-Rodent_PVC.pdf


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have seen those 2g boxes with the divider but not bothered to use them. I use 2 1g myself for such situations. Besides, he's only paying .15 per box at HD for the Carlon blues. The Slater box with a divider is close to a buck and combo telephone/duplex covers can be hard to find and cost more than a 1G duplex and 1G phone plate combined.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I cant resist. This is an actual study on rodent attacks on buried PVC from Carlon's website.
> http://www.carlon.com/Installation_Training/IT-Rodent_PVC.pdf


:laughing::laughing: You guys are too much :thumbup:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I cant resist. This is an actual study on rodent attacks on buried PVC from Carlon's website.
> http://www.carlon.com/Installation_Training/IT-Rodent_PVC.pdf


I bet B4T mixes rat poison in his Scotchcoat to solve the rodent problem.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

28 cents for a 22in and 21 cents for a 20 inch is about the same here. I never bought 20in I just get the 22in .

I like the arlington black ring nail ons for LV stuff.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

amptech said:


> I bet B4T mixes rat poison in his Scotchcoat to solve the rodent problem.


I could never harm a fellow "brother" :no:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I only use either Slater (gray) or Bowers (black) boxes.
> 
> I don't like the blue POS.. they just remind me of the hacks I see standing on line at HD.
> 
> Cart has wood for framing, copper pipes for plumbing, wire, boxes and insulation



So your the one stealing my boxes. You hack rat! (if you dont get it my last name is Bower.)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> What is the story with the "blue box sandwich" in the bottom photo?


 
Don't you recognize phone wire when you see it?



amptech said:


> Is the 3rd picture down of a bathroom?


Yes. Us hacks gotta wire bathrooms just like any other room in the house.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I am an anti-Carlon guy myself. For remodel boxes I use the Slater's which now that I keep a good stock of smart boxes I rarely use a Slater anymore anyway. For nail-on's we use Allied Moulded. 22.5 cubes on a single gang is all we ever buy.

480, What height do you put your switches and your bath outlets at?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> ........480, What height do you put your switches and your bath outlets at?


 
Switches @ 48" for traditional homes, 52" in log homes.

Receps depend on the bath layout.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

48 to the bottom?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> 48 to the bottom?


In a normal home, yes. Log homes are to center.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont care if people do their own work. I do mine all the time. Plumbing, heating. I do it mainly to save money, but in the same hand I know its done correctly and safely. 

The problem is when people knowingly do it wrong. Or dont really understand what they are doing.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I dont care if people do their own work. I do mine all the time. Plumbing, heating. I do it mainly to save money, but in the same hand I know its done correctly and safely.
> 
> The problem is when people knowingly do it wrong. Or dont really understand what they are doing.


I'm talking about the HI guy.. not the HO


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Don't you recognize phone wire when you see it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Us hacks gotta wire bathrooms just like any other room in the house.


From the angle I can't see the cable to the receptacle but I don't see any 12-2 in any of the pictures. In sheet rock walls,I install all wall recepts at 16" AFF to center of the box. Counter top recepts, bath vanity recepts and all switches are 44" AFF to center to avoid the mud joint @48". It also makes switches meet ADA.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I personally like when homeowner's do it themselves, In the end it makes for a pretty good payday for us. Right now I'm in a foreclosure that I will be in for at least 2 weeks. Had the prior owner left things alone it would have been 3 days tops.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

just because he used those HD blue boxes means its a DYI i like those cheap blue carlon zip boxes. they are very cheap and 2 hour fire rated


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

amptech said:


> From the angle I can't see the cable to the receptacle but I don't see any 12-2 in any of the pictures........


There's 12-2 there.



amptech said:


> ........In sheet rock walls,I install all wall recepts at 16" AFF to center of the box. Counter top recepts, bath vanity recepts and all switches are 44" AFF to center to avoid the mud joint @48".......


I never measure recep boxes unless it's a log home. I just use my hammer to measure up to the bottom of the box.



amptech said:


> ....It also makes switches meet ADA.


Unless the entire bathroom is ADA, there's no reason to make the electrical ADA.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> There's 12-2 there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't your switch boxes get filled with mud being located right in the joint?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

amptech said:


> What are you paying for a 20 cu.in. Slater nail-on? I only pay .28 for a 22 cu.in. here and .21 for a 20 cu.in. I used to use Carlon blue boxes because my supply house only sold Carlon. I never liked them much because they were only 18 cu.in. Everybody knows how much us rats love our big plastic 1 gangers so we can get 6 or 7 14-2 cables in there and still stuff in a Chinese GFCI receptacle!


The Slaters are not common around here. Most everybody uses the Carlons or Thepitt plastic, or the brown Union boxes that you guys hate. :laughing:


Last I checked the Slaters go for .38/ea for an 18 and maybe around .50/ea for a 22. Like I said, they are not common and many suppliers don't stock them.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Then don't come on any of my resi jobs. You'll see nothing but blue.


Clearly, and quite obviously, you are a DIY hack. If BlackTruck came to your job he would instantly assume it's DIY.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Blue/gray.....whatever it takes.

I prefer the blue :thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Blue/gray.....whatever it takes.
> 
> I prefer the blue :thumbup:


Now that the almighty 220/221 has spoken, I _dare_ anyone, besides myself, to call him a hack. :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Now that the almighty 220/221 has spoken, I _dare_ anyone, besides myself, to call him a hack. :jester:


He's a hack.

There. I said it.



What do I win?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> He's a hack.
> 
> There. I said it.
> 
> ...


A case of Carlon boxes, obviously.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> For the last 15 or so years ever since HD came onto the scene *EVERYTIME I have had to straigten out a Homeowner/DIY/Handyman/Hack disaster* it was installed in a blue box.


You feel the same way when you straighen out something that was done by an electrician? What if they are using Slater, Allied, Raco,etc...???:001_huh:

Wow...don't hate the box...it's just a box. 
Hate the installer.....:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Then don't come on any of my resi jobs. You'll see nothing but blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> A case of Carlon boxes, obviously.


Does a can of Scotchcoat come with it? :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mikeg_05 said:


> ...... and a couple of the boxes had 5 12/2's in them:no: so it pretty much sucked. But if you guys like using them then what the heck.


 
So where do you buy boxes with five 12/2's already stuffed into them? 

You condemn a box because an installer doesn't understand box fill?


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Does a can of Scotchcoat come with it? :whistling2:


Hes not aloud to handle scotchcoat:no: Did you see what happened to a panel he did using scotchcoat


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So where do you buy boxes with five 12/2's already stuffed into them?


I would start at Home Depot. :whistling2:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So where do you buy boxes with five 12/2's already stuffed into them?
> 
> You condemn a box because an installer doesn't understand box fill?


I dont stuff 5 12/2's into a single gang, thats bad planning, unless its a J box. I wouldn't say I condemn them, there just not my preference. I wish I knew the homeowner that wired the place Id slap him, but he skipped town when he couldn't pay his mortgage.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL... is that you spray painting the floor orange where your boxes are?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> TOOL... is that you spray painting the floor orange where your boxes are?


 
Yes.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> TOOL... is that you spray painting the floor orange where your boxes are?


Makes them easier to locate when the drywallers cover them up?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I can see using a piece of chalk. but Safety Orange Paint all over the floor is a bit much.. don't you think? (guessing on the color )


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I can see using a piece of chalk. but Safety Orange Paint all over the floor is a bit much.. don't you think? (guessing on the color )


How will chalk be noticeable after the drywallers are done? :blink:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I can see using a piece of chalk. but Safety Orange Paint all over the floor is a bit much.. don't you think? (guessing on the color )


I can't see chalk lasting until the final.

FWIW, I did a community center recently. The drywall foreman marked all the electrical, HVAC, etc., openings with spray paint exactly like this.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> How will chalk be noticeable after the drywallers are done? :blink:


Orange for outlets

Yellow for switches

Blue for wall sconces, thermostat wires, trac wires, or anything else coming through the rock

I always do a walk through when rockers are done and before spackle start


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I can see using a piece of chalk. but Safety Orange Paint all over the floor is a bit much.. don't you think? (guessing on the color )


News flash: There's things called tile, carpet and wood floors.



Black4Truck said:


> Orange for outlets
> 
> Yellow for switches
> 
> Blue for wall sconces, thermostat wires, trac wires, or anything else coming through the rock.....


Straight line for receps, S for switch & c'top, arrow for wall sconces. Even recessed lights, smokes, etc. get marked. I don't to t'stats, so I don't care if that gets marked.



Black4Truck said:


> ........I always do a walk through when rockers are done and before spackle start


You must work with hack drywallers if they use spackle.


----------



## Timster (Apr 18, 2008)

Peter D said:


> It's "you're", not "your".


Your reply demonstrates a lack of knowledge, perhaps, with regard to current written English, in America. 

Your response should have said: "It's "you're," not "your.""

Periods and commas go inside the quotation marks, not outside the quotation marks, in America. 

If you live In America, you are not writing correct English. Your clients with college degrees will definitely see this; it sticks out like a sore thumb. 

Here is a little more information on this: 
http://grammartips.homestead.com/inside.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Timster said:


> Your reply demonstrates a lack of knowledge, perhaps, with regard to current written English, in America.
> 
> Your response should have said: "It's "you're," not "your.""
> 
> ...


 
It's ""you're,"" not ""you're."""


----------



## Timster (Apr 18, 2008)

480sparky said:


> It's ""you're,"" not ""you're."""


It is a slippery slope. :thumbsup:


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

where is peter D? Are we going to bury this thread in a PVC box with scotch coat?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Timster said:


> Your reply demonstrates a lack of knowledge, perhaps, with regard to current written English, in America.
> 
> Your response should have said: "It's "you're," not "your.""
> 
> ...


:sleep1:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Timster said:


> Your reply demonstrates a lack of knowledge, perhaps, with regard to current written English, in America.
> 
> Your response should have said: "It's "you're," not "your.""
> 
> ...


Tim.. how about up yours... is that correct :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Tim.. how about up yours... is that correct :laughing:


No.

It's "Tim, how about, 'Up yours!' Is that correct?":whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No.
> 
> It's "Tim, how about, 'Up yours!' Is that correct?":whistling2:


I got it.. _*your*_ saying it with style :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I got it.. _*your*_ saying it with style :laughing:


 
Just like Buzz Lightyear falls with style.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

It should be you're instead of your.. I gave Peter D a softball and he missed it :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> It should be you're instead of your.. I gave Peter D a softball and he missed it :no:


He's not here right now. He must be off in his rathole looking for cheese.


----------



## Timster (Apr 18, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Tim.. how about up yours... is that correct :laughing:


I haven't read past the 2nd page. I will read the whole thing later.

Are you serious?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Timster said:


> I haven't read past the 2nd page. I will read the whole thing later.
> 
> Are you serious?


No Tim.. NEVER take anything here seriously. :no:

It is all in good fun. :thumbup:

Some people here like to break balls as a contact sport. :blink:

You know who you are


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> No Tim.. NEVER take anything here seriously. :no:
> 
> It is all in good fun. :thumbup:



Liar, liar, pants on fire!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Liar, liar, pants on fire!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> ......... pants on fire!


Energizing your own work again?:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Energizing your own work again?:laughing:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Timster (Apr 18, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> No Tim.. NEVER take anything here seriously. :no:
> 
> It is all in good fun. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


That is cool. Shoot, I have been banned from probably 30 forums in the past 10 years for violating all the rules.

I guess I was on the rag, when I got all sensitive. 

I refuse to troll on this forum, as I respect you guys. ;-)


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Sears used to sell entire homes in their catalogs, DIYs are not new, in fact I say it is very American to do you're own work and I dread the day that laws are passed to prevent it.



I'm with you Bob !!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> I have a Sears DIY book from the early sixties that gives illustrated, step by step instructions on residential wiring. Everything from Wiremold to 200A services. And Sears sold all of the material used.
> 
> My grandfather was one of those DIYers, he did his own wiring, electronics, carpentry, and even machine work. Pretty cool, I thought.



'Yankee ingenuity' I believe they call it.
At least that's what they called it in Merrill.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Oh please....your argument is absurd. That's like blaming gun manufacturers because people get killed by gun violence every year. You argument is so silly it doesn't even need to be repudiated. It just needs to be exposed for being absurd.



I have NEVER seen a VIOLENT gun. Always the **** head behind it.
We need **** head control!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


****, ****, ****.

Wholy shi t my name is D ick, and I can't type it.? WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Cockl That worked!!!


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Energizing your own work again?:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Energizing your own work again?:laughing:



No, energizing your work.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

leland said:


> I have NEVER seen a VIOLENT gun. Always the **** head behind it.
> We need **** head control!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Its "Holy, not Wholy."


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I got the service upgrade that I started this thread with :thumbup:

I hope this HI hack doesn't surf the forums.. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This reminds me. I need to make a trip to HD soon. Got to pick up some supplies for more hacking.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> This reminds me. I need to make a trip to HD soon. Got to pick up some supplies for more hacking.


By any chance?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> By any chance?


Haha right. Nope, sorry, not a dope smoker. I prefer to hack things legally. :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Haha right. Nope, sorry, not a dope smoker. I prefer to hack things legally. :laughing:


haha me too. just checking.:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Haha right. Nope, sorry, not a dope smoker. I prefer to hack things legally. :laughing:


Good to see that you taping wire nuts is not from any mind altering experience :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Good to see that you taping wire nuts is not from any mind altering experience :thumbsup:


 
First, they try taping wire nuts. Then they start using marijuana, then cocaine, and eventually crack, crank, and Scotchcoat.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Good to see that you taping wire nuts is not from any mind altering experience :thumbsup:


Who said I taped wirenuts? Only an DIYer would do something like that. :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Who said I taped wirenuts? Only an DIYer would do something like that. :blink:


I thought you were a believer of that dopey practice also.. it does fit your profile :laughing::laughing:

My beeper just went wild.. I have to go do a trouble call.. no heat. 

Hold that thought till I get back :sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Hold that thought till I get back :sleep1:


We're all waiting with eager anticipation for your return. :no:


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Peter D said:


> We're all waiting with eager anticipation for your return. :no:


I'd rather watch paint dry then read his responce


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> My beeper just went wild.. I have to go do a trouble call.. no heat.


You have a beeper. Wow. You still got a bag phone also. :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nolabama said:


> You have a beeper. Wow. You still got a bag phone also. :blink:


 
The beeper works just fine.. once I explain to the under 30 crowd how it works


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> The beeper works just fine.. once I explain to the under 30 crowd how it works


I bet the ladies love it.:laughing:

Hey as long as it works who cares.... and its ringing:thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

thekoolcody said:


> I'd rather watch paint dry then read his responce


:laughing:

Oh, and it's "response."


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Oh, and it's "response."


 







Peter, Peter, Peter.............. You're slipping.

You missed the 'than' instead of 'then'.

What am I going to do with you?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Peter, Peter, Peter.............. You're slipping.
> 
> You missed the 'than' instead of 'then'.
> 
> What am I going to do with you?


Yeah, you're right. I'm off my game.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, you're right. I'm off my game.


 
Some of the fake chrome on your Spelling Cop badge you got out of that Cracker Jack box just flaked off! :laughing:


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Peter, Peter, Peter.............. You're slipping.
> 
> You missed the 'than' instead of 'then'.
> 
> What am I going to do with you?


We could do take care of him like my old dog, take him in the back and shoot him.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, you're right. I'm off my game.


You spend too much time chasing slutty women in big box stores :no:

Just look at all the :sleep1:you have been doing lately


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> You spend too much time chasing slutty women in big box stores :no:
> 
> Just look at all the :sleep1:you have been doing lately


I was going to say that.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> You spend too much time chasing slutty women in big box stores :no:
> 
> Just look at all the :sleep1:you have been doing lately


You should make a new year's resolution to try to actually be funny this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You should make a new year's resolution to try to actually be funny this year. :thumbsup:


You really are off your game.. the sentence should read "next year"


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> You really are off your game.. the sentence should read "next year"



Sorry. I got a little ahead of myself. Next year. Is that better now, Truck4Black?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Sorry. I got a little ahead of myself. Next year. Is that better now, Truck4Black?


:sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> :sleep1:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Peter D said:


>


:sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

nolabama said:


> :sleep1:


:laughing: :thumbup:


----------

